# Eclipse und HSQLDB



## the-sheen (26. Sep 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich versuche etwas für mich ganz neues, ein Projekt mit einer HSQLDB Datenbank zu realisieren. Beim herumstöbern auf dem Internet nach Anleitungen oder Informationen über HSQLDB ist mir aufgefallen dass man irgendwie eine Entwicklungsplatform für HSQLDB in das Eclipse einfügen kann, so was ähnliches wie man auf den folgenden Websiten auf den Bildern erkennen kann:

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-echsql/

http://www.myeclipseide.com/ContentExpress-display-ceid-61.html

Nun ich kenn mich mit Eclipse nicht so aus und hab auf anhieb auch nicht erkennen können ob das jetzt Plugins sind oder so ähnliches.

Ich habe mir jedenfalls schon die Zip Datei auf http://www.hsqldb.org/ heruntergeladen. Ich werde nun mal unabhängig von Eclipse versuchen, rein mit den mitgeführten Tools in der heruntergeladenen Zip Datei von der HSQLDB Website etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.

Aber wie man dann die Java Application mit der Datenbank verbindet wird wohl das nächste Kapitel sein  Vieleicht können sich hier ein paar User melden die schon Erfahrung mit dieser Datenbank gemacht haben oder wissen wie man bequem über Eclipse mit HSQLDB arbeiten kann?

MFG
the-sheen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Sep 2005)

Hilft das folgende Plugin vielleicht weiter?

http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/plugin_details.jsp?id=486


----------



## the-sheen (26. Sep 2005)

Besten Dank, ich hab mir dieses Plugin mal heruntergeladen. Nun wie gesagt, ich hab null Ahnung 

Auf der folgenden Seite habe ich eine Anleitung gefunden wie man dieses Plugin installiert:

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=350533

Naja ich wollte dich dennoch im vorraus fragen was genau dieses Plugin beinhaltet. Denn die Librarie von HSQLDB hab ich schon bereit um los zu programmieren.


----------



## the-sheen (27. Sep 2005)

Ich hab das Achiv extrahiert und den Ordner hsqldb.ui nach ...\eclipse\plugins kopiert und eclipse gestartet. ich hab leider nirgendwo was neues gefunden von hsqldb, hab ich vieleicht ein Fehler gemacht beim installieren des PLugins?


----------

